# replacing 3-way switch w single pole



## tryingtogetitdone (Apr 25, 2012)

hi - looked and did not see a similar posting - so:
I have lights in an upstairs hallway/balcony (open to main floor below) that are controlled by two 3-way switches; one at the top of the stairs and other at the end of the "hall/balcony". Problem is I don't have a switch at the bottom of the stairs. There is no easy way to run wire at this point. I found Leviton IR remote switches that may help but it is single pole wiring. If I get this right, it seems as though I can wire the one transmitter switch in the top-of-the-stairs location and then have two remote switches -- one where the other 3-way was (end of hall) and a new one at the bottom of the stairs. Issue is how do I wire the one transmitter switch which is single-pole where the previous wiring is for a 3-way? And can I just wire nut the other 3-way switch's wires inside the box to bypass it, or do some need to be connected to act other?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 25, 2012)

not totally understanding what your asking but, if you want to make the 3-way switch behave as a 1-way switch, disconnect the traveler wire and cap it off with a wire nut.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2012)

You will have to figure out where the power is comming into this set up. If you have a three wire at the lite, the power is coming to the system there. If not you will have to figure witch switch has the power and the red wire between the switches will not be needed.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't get it. You have two three way switches but you don't have cables? What do you have? Is this a new install or renovation?


----------



## Blue Jay (Apr 25, 2012)

JoeD said:


> I don't get it. You have two three way switches but you don't have cables? What do you have? Is this a new install or renovation?



He wants to have a switch at the bottom of the stairs, none there now and no way to run wire is what I read.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2012)

Boys; Pay attention, one of the three way switches is in the wrong place and he dosn't think he can get wires to the desired new location. So he wants to use a remote system which comes with two remote switches. He will put one in a new location and one where one of the old switches was.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 26, 2012)

OK. Not sure what device the OP  is trying to use but this one by Leviton should work with what he has. The drawing at the top right has a three way, a master control and up to two remotes.

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibcG...haGkcAlg&label=IBE&appName=IBE&minisite=10251


----------



## tryingtogetitdone (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks - the issue is the Leviton wired switch needs to replace an existing 3-way switch at the top of the stairs. The Leviton switch (which will be also controlled by two wireless remotes) is wired as a single pole switch. So it is going into a box that has the wiring for 3-way. Is it as simple as capping off the red wire in the box? Then, for the other existing 3-way switch, I want to take it out and replace it with one of the wireless units. This leaves me with all the wiring for the switch that will be removed. Do all these wires just get capped off with nuts separately? thanks again


----------



## tryingtogetitdone (Apr 26, 2012)

I looked at the product in the above link but I don't need the feature for plugging in a lamp, etc. The one I found is actually 2 sets of one wired switch (single pole) + 1 remote switch. I bought 2 so I could use 2 of the remotes with the one wired switch.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 26, 2012)

That link also shows two ways your lights might be wired. You have to figure out wire the live wire is, and then someone can tell you how to wire it.


----------

